# Rabbits near Midway?



## simba (Dec 31, 2013)

Are there any good places just outside of Midway to hunt cottontails (using a traditional bow) spot and stalk? I saw that the Wasatch Mountain State Park takes up a lot of land around the outside of town and I'm pretty sure hunting's not legal there. Are there any public lands that aren't too hard to access on foot with the snow? We're coming down from Logan a lot lately and looking for something to do with my son while my fiance has appointments. Thanks!!


----------



## scartinez (Apr 22, 2008)

My guide from 2014 say's Wastach state park open to small and big game huniting. This is a bit outdated so you may want to check.


----------



## simba (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks! Then it's probably legal. I'll call DR to check. I was assuming it wasn't just because it's a state park.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

I haven't hunted it but I bet you could find some cottontails in the Wallsburg WMA.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

You'll probably have more luck finding cross country skiers and snowshoers in Wasatch Mnt State Park. ;-)


----------



## flint (Sep 13, 2007)

For rabbits you are much better off looking for sagebrush and desert areas than heading to the mountains.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

flint said:


> For rabbits you are much better off looking for sagebrush and desert areas than heading to the mountains.


Unless you are looking for snowshoe rabbits or hares and then you are going to have to get up into the spruce forest to find them.


----------



## simba (Dec 31, 2013)

flint said:


> For rabbits you are much better off looking for sagebrush and desert areas than heading to the mountains.


Yeah, I know. That's where I go usually. But, I was looking for something to do while I already have to be in that area anyway. I'm thinking the Wallsburg WMA will be my first choice. My fiance's appointments are about 1.5 hours and we have to drop her off, get where we're going, set out for rabbits and be back to pick her up in time. So, need to stay in the immediate area.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

simba said:


> My fiance's appointments are about 1.5 hours and we have to drop her off, get where we're going, set out for rabbits and be back to pick her up in time. So, need to stay in the immediate area.


Could she drop you off and pick you up? That could extend your time with your boy to hunt.


----------



## simba (Dec 31, 2013)

willfish4food said:


> Could she drop you off and pick you up? That could extend your time with your boy to hunt.


It's a medical appt. because she hasn't been doing to well. So, I've been doing the driving. She probably could, but I'd feel bad asking her. I take him other times from home and we have more time. Just looking for something to do instead of sit in a waiting room for 1.5 hours. Also, best if we have the car and stuff in case he's done before that (he's only 3.5 years old but loves to follow me while I bunny hunt  ).


----------



## mspear (Jan 8, 2016)

Wallsburg WMA has some good spots but I was disappointed to find that it is closed for a "seasonal closure for motorized vehicles on the WMA from December 1 to April 30."
Otherwise there are cottontails and jacks.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

mspear said:


> Wallsburg WMA has some good spots but I was disappointed to find that it is closed for a "seasonal closure for motorized vehicles on the WMA from December 1 to April 30."
> Otherwise there are cottontails and jacks.


That is what your feet and legs are for.


----------



## mspear (Jan 8, 2016)

True, but its quite the hike to where the rabbits are. If your short on time it may be problematic. Also, the Wallsaburg WMA has this recommentation from the DNR..."You should limit any wildlife-disturbing activities during this period." Whatever that means...


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

mspear said:


> Also, the Wallsaburg WMA has this recommentation from the DNR..."You should limit any wildlife-disturbing activities during this period." Whatever that means...


It usually means that if there are any deer, elk, moose or other large animals to leave them be and to go somewhere else.


----------

